# Official Waxstock 2016 Photos - Showdown



## Puntoboy

I've taken these photos from the Waxstock Facebook account to share with you all. These are from the SHOWDOWN. All photos courtesy of Si Gray Photography.


----------



## muzzer

They are all great cars but the paint on that saxo is _ridiculous_.

Cracking pics too :thumb:


----------



## Jehanzeb

Wow that dark red saxo... did you find out what they used on it....madness!!! Brilliantly done 

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## TonyH38

Fantastic pics, thanks for the post and hats off to the entrants.


----------



## st1965

The shine/reflection on the saxo was insane !...you realy needed to see it in the flesh so to speak...best car there for me


----------



## Tylerbrook

Same the shine on that saxo


----------



## Clubberlang12

That Saxo.......wow!!!


----------



## JMorty

Saxo, clear winner


----------



## slk1313

Loving the slk

Do you have any info on the owner ?
Like to chat to him


----------



## Simz

Great photos, am i right in saying the Saxo ended up totalled !!!!!


----------



## great gonzo

Yeah I believe so, was worth more in bits.


----------

